# Still alive



## srw (Apr 15, 2018)

Hey guys. Back after a 2 yr battle with brain cancer. Finally well enough to get back in the gym, dealing with some left side weakness from a brain tumor but hitting the gym hard again. Look forward to catching up on the posts and what you guys are up to..i have alot of work to get back in shape but up to the challenge.just glad to still be here. Later.


----------



## macedog24 (Apr 15, 2018)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs welcome back and im sorry to hear about the brain cancer. Glad your still with us and congratulations on winning the fight!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Apr 16, 2018)

Welcome back....


----------



## srw (Apr 16, 2018)

macedog24 said:


> On behalf of PuritySourceLabs welcome back and im sorry to hear about the brain cancer. Glad your still with us and congratulations on winning the fight!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



Thanks!


----------



## aenergy (Apr 17, 2018)

Welcome back, man! you did a great job
https://anabolicenergy.me/


----------

